# assos sizing



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I have a fi uno s5 in size large, great fit, snug but ok.
I am 5'10'' - 177-180 lbs and I am looking for a new one, like tfi mille bibs but I could have a really great deal on the Tfi 13 but this one is X large. Dont know if the difference is huge between large and x large? The UNO is ok but snug, and I dont know if the tfi 13 is supposed to be tighter??

thank you

(edit: I could have the new equipe S7 or the mille S5 for the same price, what ylou think? )


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

FI.13 is race fit like the Uno but slightly tighter so don't go X- large.

For you:
Uno S5 - Large
FI.13 S5 - Large
Mile S5 - I'm leaning towards medium

I can't speak for the S7 models yet. 

Remember, you should feel the straps pulling on you while your standing straight.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Milem. Medium really? If i remember i tried a fi.13 two years ago, not on the bike, in the lbs and large was ok, tight but ok. So mile is more relax?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

For me on the relevant items here:

Mille bibs: Medium
S7 Equipe bibs: Medium
S7 Cento bibs: Medium
Mille jersey: Small
Equipe jersey: Large

So for jerseys I find Mille to be two sizes too big, very relaxed. For bibs though I do not find this to be the case. I still wear a medium. Small is too small. Granted, the fabric on the Mille is softer and stretchier than on the new S7 Equipes, the Equipes fit better, tighter sort of but because of fabric. The chamois in both are the same really, just in the S7 it's not stitched on the sides of the chamois at all. 

Sounds to me like the large Mille bibs might be a bit loose and the medium will be pretty snug but probably still fit. I'd rate them as a half size bigger than other medium bibs.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

it seems that the legs grip is problematic, too loose


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

i can buy the s7 equipe for the same price than s5 tfi mile, i think equipe would be a great choice too, even if the pad is thinner.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've found the sizing charts for Assos spot on for the few pieces I have - just go by their sizing is my suggestion. I have heard the Mille jerseys run large but think they are designed that way so read the descriptions too. If you buy their bibs too big you probably aren't going to get the benefit of their design to keep the chamois in place. I think height is the thing to focus on for their bibs.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok thank you guys


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

shotojs78 said:


> i can buy the s7 equipe for the same price than s5 tfi mile, i think equipe would be a great choice too, even if the pad is thinner.


Remember, the S7 bibs are hand wash only.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

shotojs78 said:


> i can buy the s7 equipe for the same price than s5 tfi mile, i think equipe would be a great choice too, even if the pad is thinner.


Says who? The pad is not thinner. As I just said, it's basically the same exact chamois minus the side stitching.

Measuring both with a digital caliper just now they're both identical in thickness.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Says who? The pad is not thinner. As I just said, it's basically the same exact chamois minus the side stitching.
> 
> Measuring both with a digital caliper just now they're both identical in thickness.


the Mile S5 and S7 equipe?? its supposed to be the Cento, the long distance pad.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

shotojs78 said:


> the Mile S5 and S7 equipe?? its supposed to be the Cento, the long distance pad.


Again, says who? Where are you getting your information from?

Or are you just assuming? You should never assume, it's not a good look.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Again, says who? Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Or are you just assuming? You should never assume, it's not a good look.


I've read that, sorry. So I think Ive read that about cento, cento has a very thick pad and equipe is a racing, training bibs. no?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

How about a link, sorry I don't believe you. I don't believe anyone has claimed the T.Cento and the Mille are the same thickness or even close to the same.

Sounds to me like you're just assuming.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> How about a link, sorry I don't believe you. I don't believe anyone has claimed the T.Cento and the Mille are the same thickness or even close to the same.
> 
> Sounds to me like you're just assuming.


we can read that on assos website :MILLE has been eliminated. There is no successor. Instead, T.CENTO represents a new breed. They’re our high performance, ultra-longdistance shorts, tailored for the cycling body type.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Exactly as I thought, you have no clue, you're just assuming.

So now you know for sure. Mille and T.Equipe are the same thickness, almost identical chamois. T.Cento is much, much thicker, at least 3mm thicker than anything they've ever made before.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Exactly as I thought, you have no clue, you're just assuming.
> 
> So now you know for sure. Mille and T.Equipe are the same thickness, almost identical chamois. T.Cento is much, much thicker, at least 3mm thicker than anything they've ever made before.


oh ok, great. thank you, so the equipe would be the best for me. I really wanted the fi mile, but at the same price the equipe would be a better choice, I guess


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

As long as it fits correctly. I have both obviously and given the choice, I choose the Equipe. I think they're nicer in pretty much every category. The top is better, the suspension system. The pad is basically the same but the new stitching does help it fit a little better. The fabric is nicer, it's a more taught fit. I like the leg grippers much more. Basically they improved on everything the Mille is. Now that the fabric is not easily stretchable, it cannot be called a relaxed bib, it has to be called race fit. So as long as the large or whatever fits you good, yes, the Equipe is a much better choice in my opinion.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok, in S5 mile, (relaxed bib) maybe I 'd have bought medium (5,10''- 176-180 lbs)
In S5 UNO, I wear large, so in equipe, large should be fine


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds right.

I think my assessment of Mille being a half size big is about correct. The Equipe should fit just like the uno or fi.13 from S5. I don't have any of those, so I can't say for sure. I have some fi.13 or whatever from S2 and they fit just like the Equipe. The S5 Mille is the only bib I know of from them that I'd call a half size big. Jerseys are all over the place though. I have from small to extra large that all fit the same from their different lines.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

They make their short in two lengths. The long edition is pretty much designed for those who have legs that are the same diameter at both the knee and the thigh (think Michael Rassmusen). Sound like you need the standard length.


shotojs78 said:


> it seems that the legs grip is problematic, too loose


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently acquired the S5.Mille in a size large. I am 5'10 1/2" and weigh 190, large chest, long torso and shorter legs. The large fits me fine. I tried the XL and it was too loose. I am waiting for some deals to happen on the cento bibs (size L), which sound as if they have a thicker pad, which I prefer.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Some details to add to the thread just because:

I'm about 5'8" and 150lbs. Long legs (32" inseam) and wide chest (43").
I have the normal length Mille, which is fine by the way, and no leg gripper problems. Probably average sized legs. All bibs I have from Assos are medium. From S2 to S7. All of them fit pretty much the same, the Mille's fabric just feels more compliant. 

I measure the Mille and Equipe pad thicknesses at 9mm each and the Cento at 12mm thick. The Mille and Equipe have basically the same size and shape pad, slightly different inner pad shape. The Cento has the whole KuKu Penthouse crap going on, which by the way I don't think is all that great.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Went for a 2 1/2 hour ride yesterday to try out the S5.Mille bibs I recently received from the Outlet. They are comfortable: the shoulder straps are tight when standing but settle in nicely on the bike, the material is not to compressive but comfortable next to the skin, and the pad is fine. I prefer a thicker pad and I probably will not buy another pair of the S5.Milles, but they will be fine for 2-3 hour rides. Cents (if the pad is 13mm) might be an option, otherwise the standard >3 ride bibs for me are Rapha Classics.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

metalheart said:


> Went for a 2 1/2 hour ride yesterday to try out the S5.Mille bibs I recently received from the Outlet. They are comfortable: the shoulder straps are tight when standing but settle in nicely on the bike, the material is not to compressive but comfortable next to the skin, and the pad is fine. I prefer a thicker pad and I probably will not buy another pair of the S5.Milles, but they will be fine for 2-3 hour rides. Cents (if the pad is 13mm) might be an option, otherwise the standard >3 ride bibs for me are Rapha Classics.


The equipe S7 pad is supposed to be thicker than S5 mille or at least the same, so it could be a good option.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

metalheart said:


> I prefer a thicker pad and I probably will not buy another pair of the S5.Milles, but they will be fine for 2-3 hour rides. Cents (if the pad is 13mm) might be an option, otherwise the standard >3 ride bibs for me are Rapha Classics.


I measure the T.Cento at 12mm for the pad, but that's 3mm thicker than the Mille. I know they're expensive but they're thicker for sure and probably the only thing Assos has that would be to your liking.


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

MMsRepBike - How do the inseam lengths compare (S5 vs S7) are they the same? I measure the fi.13 S5 mediums as 24cm un-stretched from center of pad. Thanks,


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They're the same tjc. Same as the fi.13, all of them are 24cm from center of pad. I measured Mille regular length legs, Cento and Equipe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

SwiftSolo said:


> They make their short in two lengths. The long edition is pretty much designed for those who have legs that are the same diameter at both the knee and the thigh (think Michael Rassmusen). Sound like you need the standard length.


The outlet store has the T Fi.Mille_s5 longLeg in my size, but not the regular length. If my mid-thigh measures 50cm around, and right above my knee is only 44cm, is the short going to feel loose?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> They're the same tjc. Same as the fi.13, all of them are 24cm from center of pad. I measured Mille regular length legs, Cento and Equipe.


So the Cento is the same inseam / leg length as the Mille regular? Bummer, I like the long leg Mille, was hoping they would give that option in the S7 line up.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Srode said:


> So the Cento is the same inseam / leg length as the Mille regular? Bummer, I like the long leg Mille, was hoping they would give that option in the S7 line up.


Mille is the only shorts they offer with that option.


----------

